# [SOLVED] Home network access denied



## NickNorth11

Hi guys. I've posted this in another section to no avail. I have also asked people to ignore that thread because I was told my issue would be more appropriate for this section. So, my issue:

I have a desktop connected via broadband cable and a wireless laptop. I tried setting up a home network, but it isn't working properly. When I am on my laptop, I can access the desktop, but not vice versa. When I type "\\laptop" into the address bar, (which is how I got the laptop to find the desktop), I get an "access denied" message. I have turned off the firewalls on both computers. If anyone has any ideas, I would greatly appreciate them.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Home network access denied*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?



For each of the two computers, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## NickNorth11

*Re: Home network access denied*

ISP = Comcast
Broadband modem = Arris (TM602G/CT)
Desktop is hardwired
Laptop is wireless
I’m not sure about the encryption type
Both computers run XP-Home
Both computers run IE

Message I get when trying to find laptop from desktop by typing “\\LAPTOP” into the address bar in “my network places”: 

“ \\LAPTOP is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Access is denied.”

I have not tried a direct connection to see if it changes the symptoms.
I don’t know how to disable the encryption on the router. 
I have not connected directly to the modem.
There are no other computers on the network.

Desktop:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 34ms, Maximum = 37ms, Average = 36ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 84ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 85ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.2.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
DELL <00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <00> GROUP Registered
DELL <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DELL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-B5-C6-BC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
68.87.77.130
68.87.72.130
68.87.75.194
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 09, 2008 7:59:38
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>






Laptop:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 35ms, Maximum = 39ms, Average = 36ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 86ms, Maximum = 91ms, Average = 87ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick>nbtstat-n
'nbtstat-n' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.2.4] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
LAPTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <00> GROUP Registered
LAPTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <1E> GROUP Registered
HOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-B9-BC-EB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
68.87.77.130
68.87.72.130
68.87.75.194
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 05, 2008 12:27:42
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Nick>


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Home network access denied*

Have you configured *Simple Sharing* on the laptop? What version of XP, does it run, Home or Pro?


----------



## NickNorth11

*Re: Home network access denied*

I have set up both computers for sharing (as far as I know how). XP-Home on both comps.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Home network access denied*

With XP-Home, I'd have to suspect a firewall blocking access.


----------



## NickNorth11

*Re: Home network access denied*

I've disabled the firewalls and it still didn't work.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Home network access denied*

On each machine, do this.

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## NickNorth11

*Re: Home network access denied*

Johnwill,

I'm not sure what exactly that did, but it worked! Thank you very much!


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Home network access denied*

Glad we could help. It was just a setting that restricts anonymous access, I should have thought of it sooner. :smile:


----------

